# Ring 3 - Vidocq de Valsory



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

This is the "father" of a friend's german shepherd named Elle (they went to Europe to get their female GSD). Elle is a magnificient dog, incredible colors and a very solid mental. Here is a video of her father doing the Ring 3 in Europe, one of the most impressive video I've ever seen. Enjoy!

YouTube - ‪Vidocq de valsory dit "Ugo"‬‏


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Great video! Love to see the GSD's doing FR!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thats just awesome, beautiful dog! :thumbup:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I always enjoy watching the GSD's doing the ring sports, you just don't see it too often here in Canada/USA. 

Great vid, and handsome dog!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wow wow wow wow wow --- that was absolute self control , full awareness , full control of decoy and did you see the speed !!! that was speed not the dog on the video where the decoy fell and went unconscience for a second or two.

pedigree please -- 

I got to see some great gsd in ring -- Espoir was one of them --- calm yet relentless drive to control .

Carmen


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice video! Loved the 3:57 mark - how fast he came back when he ran past the helper. I replayed that part about 10 times trying to see if I could actually see him turn. Talk about quick reflexes, wow!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

carmspack said:


> wow wow wow wow wow --- that was absolute self control , full awareness , full control of decoy and did you see the speed !!! that was speed not the dog on the video where the decoy fell and went unconscience for a second or two.
> 
> pedigree please --
> 
> ...


Here is what i,v find on their website (french only, sorry )

La Cité des Loups Gris, Elevage de Berger Allemand de Travail, Berger Allemand Gris.

And here is the girl I talk about (friend's dog).....she is gorgeous and also very selfconfident!

Elle


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Other shots of "Ugo" (aka Vidocq)


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think th founder would be proud of a dog capable of these things....his vision exactly.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's his ped:
Vidocq de Valsory - working-dog.eu

Love those pictures. The TD at the FR club I go to doesn't like GSD's for the sport because he thinks they are too big. I think Ugo shows him!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The website to Ugo will translate to English. A recent uploaded video:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gotta say, I am pretty impressed by this dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I know...IMO, that is the way guarding the basket should look! Most dogs are so strung out doing it just itching for that decoy to get far enough in for a bite. He truly looked like he was just being the keeper of the basket and was gonna just chill right here and enjoy the sun...UNTIL that nasty helper tries to steal that basket.

And I'm not sure if I've ever seen outs quite that clean.

I tell you Elizabeth, if you ever want to come down for the weekend and go to FR club let me know (after our basement if fully back to in shape  ) We might have a seminar this summer with a big guy in NARA.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It always amazes me that when a nice exhibition of work is demonstrated in alternative sport or work, the lack of positive comments from others in different sport or work. I mean like a person in advanced obedience, or Sch or police work, should be the first to appreciate the work and abilities of the dog demonstrated....its really sad. Somebody can post a picture of a GS with ears erect and people come out in droves slobbering over the dog, see a dog doing a great job of what the dog was meant to do????...silence! .....Priceless!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

My first exposure ever to bitesports was at a Ring demo/exhibition up in Washington state back in 1991. Was very impressed overall and fell in love with this black sable dog named Blitz v Bar Berg.

As far as Ugo, I was intrigued enough to go look up his pedigree. Talk about backmassing on Fero! 

But he's an excellent example of the many strengths put into the dog by his pedigree--and how well his breeders avoided the potential negatives.

I think the French breeders have done really interesting and successful things in keeping working ability *and* conformation--I would love to have a dog with ring bloodlines--but it's not a common "channel" for importing dogs into the US.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

It is too bad that you don't see more GSDs in ringsports around here.. I really like the look of this dog, he seems so spirited and enthusiastic about his work but isn't over the top about it..to me he comes off as a very strong, controlled dog. He's very impressive, and a very beautiful dog to top it all off.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's his 6 generation pedigree:

6 gen. pedigree for Vidocq de Valsory - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Christine, I agree with you about the pedigree and the judicious use of linebreeding. Take a dog like this, he would be perfect from my perspective to outcross to a good DDR dog or a good Czech dog of unlike lines.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

excellent to see a GSD do well in ring.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> It always amazes me that when a nice exhibition of work is demonstrated in alternative sport or work, the lack of positive comments from others in different sport or work. I mean like a person in advanced obedience, or Sch or police work, should be the first to appreciate the work and abilities of the dog demonstrated....its really sad. Somebody can post a picture of a GS with ears erect and people come out in droves slobbering over the dog, see a dog doing a great job of what the dog was meant to do????...silence! .....Priceless!!


 
Hey Cliff -- agree -- I was right out there -- sort of raises the bar doesn't it ? at least you would hope so . Do you see how easy to handle that dog is , how attentive to the handler --- that is genetic obedience -- he is biddable and he is able to tap the natural bounty of his genetics (natural not created drives - no conflict) . On the guard d'objet he MUST respond to the situation and level of threat . One of the decoys for our Campagne trial said that if a CHILD were to innocently enter "the zone" the dog must be kind and hold back on his actions , maybe pick up the object (if possible) and move it away . That is thinking . That is what is missing in the breed -- by and large -- but present in real working herding dogs -- REAL ones . 
That leads me to discussions we have had recently about ASL , and earlier on about GSL - (the video of the horrible insufficient work at a schutzhund trial) . This "ugo" is what the breed is supposed to be like . Working absolutely , is a must as part and parcel of its make up .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmen,
YOU are preaching to the choir!! Thinking, discernment, and disgression has to be more dominant than drives to be real German Shepherd breeding....lot of experts don't want or realize this. Obviously you need the drives sufficent to do the work...but drives so strong that special training techniques have to be employed to train the dog??????
I don't know!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey , altogether now -- hummmmmm , I KNOW and I know that YOU know.
Carmen


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

What impress me the most is the selfconfidence this dog has. Unbeleivable.


----------



## Katrin + Kerou (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice doggy 

I saw not so often GSD in this sport. Thanks for sharing. Very cool.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Ugo is awesome. Wow, what a dog!


----------

